# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Αυτά....

## Atzougia

Δε θέλω καθόλου να μιλάω ...δε μπορώ να καταλάβω πως το κάνω από πού έρχονται οι λέξεις κ πάντα όταν μιλάω το παρατηρώ φουλ...είναι σαν να έχει.πατηθει ένα κουμπί μέσα μου κ δουλεύω από το μέσα μου μόνο.... Είναι φριχτό όλο αυτό... Είναι παράνοια κ νιώθω ότι από τη στιγμή που το ανακάλυψα θα είναι έτσι μια ζωή .

----------


## Atzougia

Νιώθω πως η αποπρωσοποποιηση έχει την μορφή μιας κακίας γυναίκας που έχει πολύ δυναμη κ μπαίνει στη ψυχή των.ανθρωπων κ την ρουφάει αργά βασανιστηκα κ με το χειρότερο τρόπο.... Αν είχε μορφή πραγματικη αν κ είμαι κατά της βίας κτλ... Ορκίζομαι σε ότι έχω πιο ιερό θα την σκωτωνα με το χειρότερο τρόπο ... Έχω τόσο μίσος μέσα μου γ αυτήν την αίσθηση.... Είναι σαν το σατανά που μπαίνει μέσα σου .... Όποιος με νιώθει ξέρει ακριβώς....

----------


## λουλούδι

Καλημερα!! Οταν λες αποπροσωποποιηση δλδ πως το νιωθεις μπορεις να μας πεις; Πχ νιωθεις σαν να ζουν οι αλλοι πραγματα αντι για σενα; Οτι δεν εισαι ο πρωταγωνιστης της ζωης σου; Η κατι αλλο; Και τι διαφορα εχει απο την αποπραγματοποιηση, ξερεις; Γιατι τα ειχα απορια και εξαλλου πως θα σε βοηθησει καποιος αν δεν ξερει τι ειναι;

----------


## geodim

μήπως βρε έχεις πάθει αποπροσωποποίηση?

----------


## Atzougia

Μάλλον δεν είδες το από κάτω μηνύμα.... Έχω πάθει αυτή τη φρίκη ναι κ τρέμω κάθε δευτερόλεπτο

----------


## Atzougia

Δε νιώθω τίποτα... Δε νιώθω το σώμα μου καθόλου ούτε το πρόσωπο μου... Νιώθω αόρατη σαν φάντασμα.... Δε νιώθω τον εαυτό μου κ ότι αγγίζω.... Οι άνθρωποι μου φαίνονται παράξενοι κ νιώθω σαν να με πέταξαν σε έναν άγνωστο πλανήτη.... Είναι ότι πιο φριχτό έχω ζήσει ποτέ ... Η φωνή μου βγαίνει αυτόματα χωρίς να έχω ιδέα πως μιλάω....

----------


## geodim

Έχεις δίκιο δεν το είδα. Η αγωγή δεν έχει αποδώσει καθόλου? Επίσης σου εμφανίστηκε έτσι ξαφνικά ή είχες πχ κάποια τραυματική εμπειρία ή άγχος πρώτα;

----------


## Atzougia

Είχα θέματα με άγχος από πολύ μικρή από διαζύγιο γονιών κ από υπερπροστατευτικό πατέρα κτλ αλλά είχα κ πολύ καλές στιγμές γενικά στη ζωή μου αυτό εμφανίστηκε από μαζεμένο άγχος κ από ένα ταξίδι που με αγχωσε πολύ υποσεινηδητα... Κρατήθηκα μέχρι Οκτώβριο αλλά δε γινόταν άλλο η κατάσταση είχε φτάσει στο απροχώρητο ...δε κοιμόμουν δεν έβλεπα μπροστά μου τίποτα ένα χάος ...έτσι πήγα σε ψυχίατρο μου συνέστησε ζολοφτ.... Από Νοεμβρη ξεκίνησα με 0.25 κ μετα 0.50...το χάπι μου πήρε την πολύ ένταση δηλαδή η απόδοση του ήταν 45%... Προσπαθώ πάρα πολύ με γυμναστική διαλογισμό κτλ... Η ψυχιατροςου είπε να αυξήσουμε ως 100 αλλά φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ τα χάπια...κ το παίρνω με το ζόρι.... Η αίσθηση αυτή με συνοδεύει 24/7 χωρίς διάλειμμα.... Είμαι σε αδιέξοδο πραγματικά... Όταν κάνω μια τεράστια προσπάθεια αντί να με βοηθάει με ρίχνει ακόμα πιο βαθιά ..

----------


## RandomUser

Καλησπέρα,

Διάβασα τα μηνύματα σου και νιώθω σένα σε έχει πιάσει απόγνωση και πανικός. Σου συνιστώ για αρχή εκεί που οι σκέψεις σου τρέχουν να σταματήσεις για μια στιγμή και να αναλογιστείς πως ξεκίνησε το όλο πράγμα. Αυτό το τροφοδοτεί το άγχος και η αγωνία. Το κακό είναι πως θα παρει καιρό να σου φύγει αυτή η αίσθηση αλλά το καλο είναι πως μπορεί κανεις να το ξεπεράσει. 

Παράλληλα με την αγωγή θα πρέπει να κανεις και ψυχοθεραπεία. Ενδεχομενος να πρέπει να αλλάξεις και τρόπο ζωής η κάποιες συνήθειες.

Μην ανησυχείς πάντως.. είναι μια άμυνα του οργανισμού μας όταν πλέον το άγχος μας έχει φτάσει σε απροχωρητα επίπεδα.

Εάν θελεις διάβασε το νήμα μου σχετικά με την δίκη μου εμπειρία, ίσως να βρεις κάτι που να σε βοηθήσει.

Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα.

----------


## Atzougia

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.... Το παράλογο είναι ότι ξέρω ότι όλα οκ ξέρω ότι δε είναι επικίνδυνο κ χιλιαδυο ... Αλλά κ πάλι δεν..... Δεν μου δείχνει ούτε ένα σημαδακι ανάκτησης...με χτυπάει ασταμάτητα κ αλύπητα σαν να έχω κάνει το χειρότερο εγκλήμα... Ξέρω τις ρίζες του προβλήματος μου κ πηγάζουν από ανασφάλεια το ότι δε μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα μόνη μου... Πάντα ήθελα κάποιον μαζί μου για ασφάλεια.... Αυτό το ότι παίρνει πολύ καιρό μου κόβει τα φτερά γιατί κρατάει κ δεκαετίες από όσα διαβάζω.... Είμαι κομματια

----------


## Atzougia

Κάνω υπνοθεραπεία ...δε ξέρω κατά πόσο με βοηθάει....

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δε νιώθω τίποτα... Δε νιώθω το σώμα μου καθόλου ούτε το πρόσωπο μου... Νιώθω αόρατη σαν φάντασμα.... Δε νιώθω τον εαυτό μου κ ότι αγγίζω.... Οι άνθρωποι μου φαίνονται παράξενοι κ νιώθω σαν να με πέταξαν σε έναν άγνωστο πλανήτη.... Είναι ότι πιο φριχτό έχω ζήσει ποτέ ... Η φωνή μου βγαίνει αυτόματα χωρίς να έχω ιδέα πως μιλάω....


Έχεις πάει σε κάποιον ειδικο να τα πεις αυτά?

----------


## Atzougia

Γράφω στο πρώτο μήνυμα με τίτλο "γεια σας"

----------


## RandomUser

Καταλαβαίνω. Εδώ και γω που είμαι αυτόνομος και μόνος νιώθω πολλές φορές ανασφάλεια. Αυτές είναι σκέψεις (intrusive thoughts) οι οποίες σε κάνουν να νοιωθεις φόβο και άγχος. Δεκαετίες παίρνει σε αυτούς που το έχουν αφήσει και δεν κάνουν τίποτα για να αλλάξει η κατάσταση τους. Εσυ όπως λες έχεις κάνει το πρώτο βήμα με την αναγνώριση του προβλήματος και την επίσκεψη στον γιατρό.

Σου συνιστώ να ξεκινήσεις ψυχοθεραπεία άμεσα παράλληλα με την αγωγή. Ο διαλογισμός βοηθάει (εισπνοή-παύση-εκπνοή) το ίδιο και η προσευχή (εάν πιστεύεις κάπου).

Υπομονή και όλα θα πάνε καλά!

----------


## Atzougia

Τα κάνω όλα αυτά...... Απλά ξέρεις τι; Πιστεύω ότι τόσο έντονα το βιώνω μόνο εγώ... Να μην έχω σώμα κτλ ... Φοβάμαι τόσο πολύ μη βγω εντελώς από το σώμα μου ...

----------


## RandomUser

Όλοι όσοι το περνάμε αυτό νομίζουμε. Αλλά πίστεψε με το μοτίβο των σκέψεων και των συναισθημάτων είναι σχεδόν ίδιο σε όλους.

Εάν διαβάσεις τις εμπειρίες όλων εδώ θα δεις. 

Κ γω το πέρασα και το περνώ πολύ έντονα από τον Νοέμβριο και τρέλα σκαμπανεβάσματα και εναλλαγή αποπραγματοποιησης και αποπροσόοιησης. Λέω στον εαυτό μου Κώστα, αφού το έπαθες, συμφιλιωσου με την ιδέα ότι μπορεί να κρατήσει καιρό και μάθε να ζεις με αυτό. Εάν το αποδεχτείς σαν ένα κομμάτι του εαυτού σου, το αποπαίδι σου, θα σταματήσει να ζητάει επίμονα την προσοχή σου.. σιγά σιγά με τον καιρό θα ξεθωριάσει!

----------


## Atzougia

Κ γω έτσι θέλω να πιστεύω ....απλά στις πολύ δύσκολες περιπτώσεις τι κάνουμε.... Όταν μας πιάνει πολύ δύσκολα... Εγώ καμία φορά λέω ""έλα κ κάνε μου ότι θες ""... Με ανακουφίζει ως ένα σημείο..... Τι σοι άμυνα είναι αυτή που υποφέρουμε Τοσο πολύ.

----------


## DiSI

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!!! Είμαι χάλια!!
Ήμουν στο αγόρι μου και με έπιασε ότι δεν τον αναγνωρίζω και ποιος είναι αυτός τώρα και ζω σε όνειρο και τι κάνω εδώ ποια είμαι πως γιατί και όλα αυτά... με έπιασε πανικός, κρύος ιδρώτας νόμιζα ότι τρελαίνομαι έλεγα θέλω να φύγω ένιωθα ότι τίποτα δεν έχει νόημα... μέσα σε όλα αυτά τι να του πεις του άλλου... το έχει νιώσει κανεις; Παιδιά το νιώθω ακόμα νιώθω Μα τρελαίνομαι

----------


## Atzougia

Αύριο το πρωί όταν ξυπνήσεις σκέψου αυτή τη στιγμή και δες ότι δε έχεις πάθει τίποτα.... Είναι ψιλοκαλος τρόπος για να εκπεδευσεις το μυαλό ...

----------


## DiSI

Θα το κάνω, ωστόσο δεν έχω ηρεμήσει ακόμα... το έχεις πάθει εσυ;

----------


## Atzougia

Στο πιο μέγιστο βαθμό....

----------


## DiSI

> Στο πιο μέγιστο βαθμό....


Και τι έκανες; Νομίζω θα τρελαθώ δεν έχω σταματήσει να κλαίω... τώρα έρχονται οι δικοί μου να με πάρουν και νομίζω θα με πιάσει και με αυτούς... δεν θα περάσει ποτέ δεν αντέχω

----------


## Atzougia

Δεν εκανα τίποτα....... Τα πράγματα γύρω σου κ όλα είναι ίδια...όπως κ παλιά αν κλείσεις τα μάτια σου κ θυμηθείς στιγμές όμορφες θα δεις πως είναι όλα οκ...απλα τα βλέπουμε αλλιώς από το πολύ άγχος....εχεις μιλήσει σε κάποιον γ την φάση που περνάς;

----------


## DiSI

Μπορείς να μου περιγράψεις τι ένιωθες;

----------


## DiSI

Καλημέρα παιδιά.. ξύπνησα και είμαι πάλι τα ίδια... νομίζω ακόμα ότι δεν τον αναγνωρίζω, μουδιαζω ολόκληρη, κλαίω, νιώθω ότι τίποτα δεν έχει νόημα...

----------


## Atzougia

Είδες όμως ότι από χτες δε έπαθες τίποτα....; Γιατί δε πας σε ψυχολόγο;

----------


## DiSI

> Είδες όμως ότι από χτες δε έπαθες τίποτα....; Γιατί δε πας σε ψυχολόγο;


Αύριο έχω ραντεβού.. δεν έπαθα ωστόσο συνεχίζει αυτό το αίσθημα ότι δεμ τον νιώθω και δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιος είναι

----------


## Atzougia

Σε καταλαβαίνω....το έχω νιώσει στο μέγιστο βαθμό.... Πριν συμβούν όλα αυτά λογικά κάτι σε αγχωσε αρκετά ....έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## xristoforos28

Το παθαινω και γω χρονια δεν θα παθεις κατι αλλα ειναι βασανιστικο ολο αυτο το αισθημα..το ζω χρονια..

Εστάλη από SM-A600FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Atzougia

Να κάτι τέτοια σχόλια μου κόβουν τα φτερά...... Ότι υπάρχει για χρόνια

----------


## DiSI

> Σε καταλαβαίνω....το έχω νιώσει στο μέγιστο βαθμό.... Πριν συμβούν όλα αυτά λογικά κάτι σε αγχωσε αρκετά ....έτσι δεν είναι;


Είχα άγχος υγείας, σκεφτόμουν ότι κάτι έχω, μετά βγήκα με κάτι φίλους μου και δεν πέρασα καλά και οηγα στο αγόρι μου να χαλαρώσω και όπως ήμασταν αγκαλιά σκέφτηκα πως πρέπει να νιώθω τώρα που είμαστε αγκαλιά; Γιατί δεν νιώθω κάπως διαφορετικά και με έπιασε όλο αυτό... και ακόμα δεν έχω ηρεμήσει

----------


## DiSI

> Το παθαινω και γω χρονια δεν θα παθεις κατι αλλα ειναι βασανιστικο ολο αυτο το αισθημα..το ζω χρονια..
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-A600FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Καλησπέρα. Είχες αυτό ότι δεν αναγνωρίζεις τον άλλο; Τι ένιωθες δλδ;

----------


## xristoforos28

Καλησπερα.Νοιωθω σαν να τρελενομαι και ολα μου φενοντε παραξενα ο ευατος μου σαν να τον εχω χασει και να μν ξερω ποιος ειμαι..οχι σαν ονομα κτλ αλλα σαν χαρακτηρας 

Εστάλη από SM-A600FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Atzougia

Χριστοφορε σου τυχαίνει κ να μη νιώθεις καθόλου το σώμα σου; Σαν να ναι αόρατο ;

----------


## xristoforos28

Οχι αυτο δν τ ειχα..αλλα νοιωθω πολλες φορες οτι δεν ελενχω το σωμα μου και τα κανω ολα μηχανικα...εσυ νοιωθεις οτι χανεις τα λογικα σ; δλδ οι σκεψεις σου και ολα μπερδεμενα μεσα στο μυαλο και ενα αισθημα οτι εισαι τρελος..

Εστάλη από SM-A600FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Atzougia

Ναι κ νιώθω σαν να βγαίνω από το σώμα μου...σαν να μην υπάρχει το σώμα μου καθόλου .ότι χειρότερο... Τυχερός είσαι

----------


## DiSI

Χριστόφορε κι εγώ τα ίδια...

----------

